# How many slings you got?



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

How many are in your stash? How often do you use each? How do you choose another(what are your criteria







)
I am actually out of the babywearing phase, but I just wandered into the forum and am amazed.
As for me, I had a new native, OTSBH and a backpack. My, how times have changed


----------



## Attached_Mom_to_7 (Jan 19, 2004)

I only own two wraps. In the past, I used a Snuggly,which would always kill my neck,and my back. For my 6th child,Chris I bought the Infantino carrier and that was pretty much the same, only able to wear a short time before I started aching.
When he got a little older, I got a stroller/backpack combo(can't remember the name), that was'nt too bad, when I got too sore from him being on my back, I just put him in the stroller(this was before I discovered AP)

I recently got a gauze type fabric from MamaToto. That was such an awesome difference from all the above.

Oh, I almost forgot, I did once try a Nojo? I think thats what it was, and I hated that one too. Not really into pouches and slings,I'm large breasted and anything over them plus the babe in it,just made me look even bigger!!!

Today, I just got my Ultimate Baby Wrap, I've had her in it, its glorious!!!!!
The fabric so soft and stretchy!!

Well, this has been my experiences so far....


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I have three ring slings, all purchased used so I'm unsure of their origin.... now a gauze wrap (fabric from Dharma Trading).. and two Doodlebug Boutique ABC carriers









My criteria for choosing when to wear any of them? First is ease of use, or how long I'll be carrying my baby. If we're only out for a bit, then I'll choose a ring sling because they're the easiest to slip over the head and plop baby in. Then, for choosing a ring sling, it's all about color. I like my black one with metal rings for a nice, classy look









As for the other two styles, I just got my ABC carriers earlier this week and haven't really tried them out a ton, but I can see myself using them for longer carries which will be nice to have the weight distributed over two shoulders. And the gauze wrap? Ooh, it's very nice, but again, I just got it earlier this week, so I need to play with it some more


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

ok, but why two abcs and three rings? What is the difference within each style?


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

i have 4 carriers right now. i wear a khaki stretch hotsling around the house, it has its share of foodstains from when i'm eating.







for out and about i have a black toile hotsling and a blue floral wise woman sling, whichever one matches my outfit best that day. i recently just got a freehand mei tai which i'm quickly learning to love also.

i'm sure i'll be getting more - i told dh that for me, slings are the "new" shoes

nak
lb (a former shoe addict)


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

I have 3 carriers and 1 on the way. I use my Maya Wrap the most cuz I







the adjustability of it. I also have a fleece Hotsling pouch that I use for wlaks in cooler weather or when I know I'm going to be someplace I'll have to keep DS warm in. I also have a Snuggli carrier that DH uses.

BUT.... I have A KOZY KARRIER on the way!!!





















I am most excited about this one as DS is getting kinda heavy to carry in the one shoulder slings. I also plan on getting a Moby (wanna try out the wrap) and I would also like a stretchy pouch from Hotslings for using around the house and quick pop ins and outs


----------



## kris1225 (Feb 22, 2002)

I have...
countless Hotslings (duh)
an Ellaroo
a Zolo silk and Zolo pouch
a Maya Wrap
a Kozy
a Sachi MT
a Kangaroo Korner Solarveil
a Wise Woman Sling
a Baby Space AP
a Moby
an OTSBH
an EBMT
and a Storchenweige on the way...

i'll edit later all the links - baby crying


----------



## marice (May 6, 2004)

I have : 2 stretch Hotslings, khaki and sari print, used mostly when dd was a newborn, I could wear her higher than in ring slings and no adjusting needed.

1 olive green Maya Wrap, bought before dd was born because everyone raved about them, but never got the hang of and hope to re-selll someday.

2 Wise Woman slings, pink stipes and leopard print, I loooove these slings they are so easy to adjust and comfy, I use them everyday. They are so easy to nurse in!

1 blue silk Zolo ring sling, it is so beautiful, I figured since I wear my dd 2-3 hours a day and she is my last I deserved a silk sling, it makes me feel stylish and beautiful again.

1 black OTSBH, the only sling I used with my first dd, there wasn't really much to choose from back then, and it was very easy to use, just hot sometimes.

1 black Ergo, I have really big kids and needed a two shoulder carrier, I have tried both an ABC and a wrap but am too lazy to use them, I like more quick on and off carriers.

Umm thats it


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm very new to babywearing, so I love to try the different carriers to see what will work for me and my now 3 month old. I've traded and sold some other carriers, but this is what I have now:

Hug-a-Bub - Loved this since he was just born. I use this when I am going to be wearing him for long periods or when I'm doing anything which requires me to bend over and be completely hands free.

2 Hotslings with padding: khaki & Mendhi - love the pouches for around the house or shorter errand runs

KKAFP - use when its cold

Maya sling - I'm ring sling impaired and want to sell this one

Wise Woman Sling: Earthy cord - bought out of frustration with the Maya; love it, so easy to adjust

Girasol - haven't used this one yet - seems so overwhelming and I'm loving my other carriers right now; probably will when DS is bigger

Sachi Mei Tai - just received so I haven't used it yet

Baby Bjorn - husband likes this one as he's used to it from DS1 (he'll use other carriers if I'm there to help him)

Ergo - on the way for DH to use when DS outgrows his Bjorn

On Kelley's list for a silk Kozy - hopefully, it will be my turn in January (the silk Kozy on Ebay is so tempting though)

There's so many other carriers out there that I would love to see in real life and try out.

Tereasa


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I have:

-Heart2Heart - longterm loaned to a friend coz it doesn't fit me nad i hate the padding

-MayaWrap - loaned to a friend who isn't using it! And sorely missed... I'm gonna grab it back at Xmas if she doesn't make a commitment to it by then! :LOL

-crappy old Jolly Jumper (Babytrekker style but more cheaply made and less padded) - used it a lot when seh was brand new actually, and really liked it, but it has since been left in the dust

-Babytrekker - dd's papa's fave carrier, used daily and going strong

-Purple Penguin gauze style wrap (see www.purplepenguin.ca) - a little overpriced IMO (and even more since I bought mine) but this was my intro to wraps and it is very functional

- and my new







, an artist-Mama-made wrap (by bikruca) made with polyester knit fabric purchased from Walmart's $2 bin, with a beautiful silk butterfly on a very functional pocket marking the centre of the wrap.

The only carrier I would buy at this point is another wrap, or maybe something like the mamababy slings/wrap by Mayawrap. Once I got into wraps, I can't go back! :LOL I'm wrap crazy!


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

:


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

geez, i feel like such a minimalist! i have a maya, a wise woman, a kkafp, and a kozy. and i thougth that was so extravagant!!


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
geez, i feel like such a minimalist! i have a maya, a wise woman, a kkafp, and a kozy. and i thougth that was so extravagant!!

Well, I only have one type of carrier, so I beat you there. lol


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *art4babies*
Well, I only have one type of carrier, so I beat you there. lol

mmmmmkay, but how MANY of that one type?


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guerrillamama*
mmmmmkay, but how MANY of that one type?

lol. okay.... 5


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

: I have over 40. TG I am haveing another baby or I would have a substantial stash sitting around. I do give away basic ring slings everyonce and a while so its probally a little less. I carry a few around to give to people I see and think oh they could really use a sling







I won't bother to list them all, LOL. All I am missing right now is a Didymos,







Oh I would kill for one of those! I borrowed one from a friend, but had to give it back Sadly no $ to get one of my own.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I've got 2...

an OTSBH and a made by me Frakenkozy. However...the frankenkozy is beautiful, but the fabric I used makes it kind of heavy and bulky. So..I'm going to make me another one w/ different fabric. In the meantime though I'm on the hunt for something new!!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*







: I have over 40.


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*







: I have over 40.

uh, YAH....







tell me you SEW!


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

I have:

a Maya wrap
an OTSBH
a Baby Bjorn (my husband used it alot)
a Kozy (I use it as a back carrier, mostly)
a pouch carrier that I never liked
a frame backpack (best for hiking with a toddler)

I think that is all of them...
Kathleen


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Wow.
I have 2 OTSBHs. I had one until I had my second child (who wanted to be near me all the time







), then a friend gave me another. Having 2 was wonderful, and very nice for if the baby spit up on it/I spilled food on it/the cat layed in it and one had to be in the wash. Where on earth do you keep more than that? Doesn't it get $$? I mean, perhaps the price of slings has gone down in the 8 years since I bought the first one (it was $35 bought new then, which I thought was a lot but worth it), but STILL! MAybe if I made them it would be more affordable, but still the rings alone cost like $10, don;t they?


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

for me, it's kinda like a hobby, in a way. i really enjoy carrying my baby and do so every day. i have several styles of carriers generally use at least 2 different ones a day, depending on what i'm doing. i also like having carriers coordinate with my ouftit or my mood. maybe that's kinda wacky, i don't know.

the expense factor is totally relative. what's spendy to one isn't to another. i received a sling for my birthday, i'll get one for christmas and i'll probably ask for another for mother's day. it's just what i'm into.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have two Freedom slings. Both made by a friend of mine. One is a windpro fleece and the other a canvasy type. I use the windpro a good deal more.

Eventually when I get more $, I would like to either get more or experiment with some different types.


----------



## MidnightCafe (Oct 27, 2003)

I used to have 4 - a snugli, a nojo, an OTSBH, and a Maya wrap. I'm down to just the Maya now.

My OTSBH is on loan to somebody else. I hated the Nojo & I gave away the snugli when DD got too big for it.

I'd really like an Ergo backpack, though.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i really enjoy carrying my baby and do so every day. i have several styles of carriers generally use at least 2 different ones a day, depending on what i'm doing. i also like having carriers coordinate with my ouftit or my mood. maybe that's kinda wacky, i don't know.

























I also enjoy carrying my baby and do it every day (most of the day). It's like shoes... most women own more than 4 pair, because you "need" it to go with different outfits. It's not wacky at all.

Everyone has their own "obsession." A lot of people on MDC are obsessed about cloth diapers (buying their own stash and washing it themselves.)







I just don't get that. I use a







cloth diaper service.

I found a mainstream board once where the women were nuts about strollers. They felt compelled to own every brand (and you know how expensive strollers are - way more expensive than slings.) That was an amusing board to read and a great source of feedback if you were looking for a specific stroller.

I own:
*2 OTSBH*: Leopard and Tie-Dye
My Leopard (makes me feel stylish and beautiful) is what I use most days and Tie-Dye (which I'm sure screams hippie to people :LOL ) is the back-up. I







love the padding. The Tie-Dye is a "Extravagant Love Sling" and a size Regular.







: So it's more snug fitting than my roomier Medium. Had I realized that at the store, I would not have purchased it.

*3 Maya Wraps*: Solid Denim (my only purchase this time), # 44 (gift to new baby), # 63 (had from last time). I lost my favorite # 39 (I left it at my sister's fiance's apt 2.5 years ago and they have yet to return it.







: ) and # 51 (from the first time).

I use a stroller for naps only. I put the OTSBH inside the stroller for comfy padding and then cover the stroller with an open MW.









*1 Silk Zolo*: Green Silk
I bought it used once for $100. I'm not in love with it (it's hard to adjust and I like to nurse, walk and talk and do stuff while I babywear







) and will sell it.

*2 Kozy's*:







Wall Flower and Meadow
I just got these two. I'm probably going to return (or sell) the Meadow (sold out) because I'm not in love with it. I am in love with the WF, which I did not expect, since that one was going to be the back-up. However, my baby is just hating the back carry! But I'm going to give it some more time.

*1 Gauze Wrap*: lime green
I purchased this 2 months ago, eager to learn the back carry. I've been so busy, I just haven't made time to learn it. I just had a babywearing party and a friend showed me how to do it (carrying her 3 yr old) and it was so easy! I'll probably use this at some point later.

*1 Kelty back metal frame carrier*
Used 10-13 months the last time.







When I'm done with babywearing, I'll sell it.

*Expensive?*
Well, it's not expensive for me. And I do save on other things! I buy used items (clothes/gear for kids) when I can and I save a lot that way.

I am pretty happy with my stash. I don't feel the need to buy anymore.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

I have an OTSBH and a home-made Maya wrap type. I hate the OTSBH, because the padding is bulky and gets in the way, but I adore the Maya wrap one.


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

I've had tons and have passed many of them on, for various reasons. My current stash:

KKAFP
Mom & Me Creations PIP
ABC (homemade)
stretch twill pouch (homemade)
Onbuhimo
New Native (too big, probably will sell/trade)
Ergo
Taylormade Treasures organic cotton mesh
Maya Wrap (may sell/trade b/c I prefer my TMT)

Geez, that's more than I thought I had! I also have an Ellaroo Podegi on the way. I don't use most of these much (mostly just the KKAFP and PIP), since ds is rather independent now, but I'm stocking up for the baby on the way


----------



## kunama (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok, Right now I have the following in my collection:

Red cotton wilkinet

Leopard print fleece hotsling pouch
Cammo print fleece coorie pouch
Black microfleece coorie pouch
Purple cotton batik coorie pouch

Maya Wrap ring sling - Just sold as we didn't get on with it at all
Red Solarveil ring sling

Ellaroo Wrap
Moby Wrap

Freehand Mei Tai
Freehand Onbuhimo.

And i've got a Doodlebug carrier on order and am contamplating putting my name on the waiting list for a kozy

Think i've got most bases covered there  Although, i'm wanting a
solarveil abc right now, but getting my bathroom installed takes
priority for the moment, lol.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL I do sew, I would say at least half of my carriers are ones I have made. I believe my slings are fashion acessories, like great shoes or a purse and I need a variety to match my outfits,


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Re: $$

I am not rich at all. I am babycarrier lucky! I have come by most of mine without spending.

Heart2Heart and MAya: both gifted to me second hand from mamas
Babytrekker: $15 at a garage sale. Woohoo!
PurplePenguin wrap: only one I paid full price for - $50 plus tax at the time
Newest wrap: Bought 6 yards of fabric for $12, and that was enough to make a wrap for myself and my best friend. Paid an artist mama for her labour to make them beautiful.

My babycarriers are the most important baby-related things I have, and are dear dear dear to my heart. They represent for me my connection to my daughter, our closeness, her infancy and toddlerhood, and the way I have chosen to parent her, which I am very proud of. I am getting all teary as I write this!

Often I think I only want one child, but when I think of NEVER AGAIN carrying somebody in my babycarriers, I think again!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Current stash:

Hug a Bub
KK Solarveil ring sling
MNM pouch
Maya Wrap
Sachi Mei Tai
Freehand Mei Tai
Kozy on it's way
Mei Hip Carrier
Ergo


----------



## kunama (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, we want a mei hip too, and i'm getting DH am cammo fleece Cwshti ABC for his birthday


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
Newest wrap: Bought 6 yards of fabric for $12, and that was enough to make a wrap for myself and my best friend. Paid an artist mama for her labour to make them beautiful.

i'd love to see a pic


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have 4 right now. I have one WAHM made ring sling which I love, 2 homemade pouches (one out of a sheet and the other out of nice fabric I bought for sewing the sling) and a Snuggli. I use the ring sling all the time. The pouch from a sheet I only use around the house because it doenst look look as nice due to being made from a sheet LOL. The nice pouch I just finished today but I plan on wearing it all over the airport tomoorw and all over Puerto Rico in alternating rotaition with the ring sling. The snuggli was used alot for the first 3 months mf my dd's life before I got my ring lsing and I still have it because she is still within the weight limit and because its the only carrier my husband will wear. I really want a nice WAHM pouch maybe from hotslings and a mei tai or podegi for when she gets heavier and one shoulder gets uncomfortable.


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

When dd was first born we had a BB that dh liked.

A friend loaned me OTSBH and a Maya and I used the Maya for a few weeks and just didn't get the hang of it and never liked the OTSBH.

The main components of my stash are a Mom and Me hemp fleece PNP, a silk and velvet Sachi Mei Tai, and I have a Kozy on the way.

I want a wrap and have been so close to ordering a Pack-pack from Babyfairies about a million times and will probably break down after Christmas and order one as I am really feeling the ABC love.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i'd love to see a pic

I don't know how to post em, or I would show you. My babydaddy has a digital cam, so I could take one...


----------



## LoveMyLil'B (Dec 19, 2004)

I have about 15 rings slings and tube slings. My first sling was borrowed from my SIL, and my MIL took a look at it and decided to make me some. I like having a variety of patterns to choose from.
My current favorite is a fleece tube sling. I love it because it is so thick, and keeps DS warm, and the thickness acts as padding, keeping me from getting uncomfortable when he's in there a long time. I usually have him in the hip carry when we're out.
I think I kept him in the ring sling for the first few months of his life. I loved having him so close to me, and it was the only way I could get anything done.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

I've got 4 carriers/slings right now and for me they could become an obsession like shoes!

*Baby bjorn*: started out w/ this, ds & dh loved it. I loved having my hands free when taking him shopping. We just retired this one. Ds got too big

*OTSBH*: This one i picked really because i didnt know anything about slings at the time. Its very bulky and i should never have gotten black. My ds got way too hot in it in the sun.

*MayaWrap:* i've had it for 8 months and i finally figured it out & have been using it since the baby bjorn went into the outgrown it box in the closet. Its nice & light. I could see myself owning several of these. I love the different fabrics & colors.

*Ergo*: just got in the last month. Its very strappy but it distributes the weight very well and i can hold ds close in the cold.


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

A baby bjorn and a sling eeze. That's it. I use my sling every day. I wash it at night and hang it to dry over night. My dd loves to face out in the baby bjorn. I have had the bjorn since ds#1 was born and the sling since ds#2 was born. They have such sentimental value to them.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

All I have are mei tais

Kozy
EBMT
Babyfairies
Doodlebugs
Freehand
one made for me by a friend

That's all of 'em


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
Often I think I only want one child, but when I think of NEVER AGAIN carrying somebody in my babycarriers, I think again!

:LOL I feel the same







And to think I had never even heard of babywearing until I got my Maya at my babyshower.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

This is a list of all the carriers i've had ...

KKAFP: first i ever had and loved it but it was very very warm for me... couldn't use it in the house or in the summer time.... so i traded it for...

PIP: love this carrier it's the first i reach for and i take with us EVERYWHERE, i only wish i could get my hands on another one...

HOTSLING: pink cotten streach pouch, this was good in the early days when allison was born in Aug, but once it got a little chilly and we got the PIP i didn't really use it so i swaped it.

KOZY: had used 2 time and traded, couldn't get the hang of it, fabric was to "stif" for me to deal with (traded for diapers)

Fleese Wrap: Great for newborn stage but sold it once allison was 2 months and wanted to face out (hard to get wraps to work when you have a short torso)

Black WAHM ring sling (unpadded): this was the BEST i loved it so so much easy to nurse in and adjust!!! Used for nursing in public in the early days (long tail for coverage) (traded for diapers)

B/C
Zolo cotten ring sling: this replaced my back sling and i loved it just a little more only b/c it has a the pocket in the tail and is much better made.

Finally
Doodlebug silk: i use this when i need to give the kids a bath, do the dishes, long mall trips, when abby is needed to take a turn being carried my mama, or when i want to look pretty!!

My wish list:
ABC day to day (non silk)
padded hotsling
fleese hotsling


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Two ring slings and I use them rarely now









ETA: I forgot I have a backpack carrier too and we use it when hiking.


----------



## jdlivingsb (Nov 10, 2004)

Let see I have too many slings...LOL

2 Hotslings, one is fleece and the other is reversable black toile
1 Ellaroo Wrap
1 Didymos Wrap
1 Moby Wrap
1 Maya Wrap ring sling
1 Kozy
1 Mom & Me Creations PIP

I have a Sachi MT silk on the way


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

I have a Mom and Me Pea in a Pod pouch and a Baby Bjorn Active Carrier.

I'm not sure if I'm going to keep the baby bjorn now that I have the PIP. I love it so much that I don't ever think I'll use the baby bjorn again!

Oh, I used a Nojo sling w/ ds1. It was ok. That was before I knew about MDC. I had no clue there was something as comfortable as a PIP out there!! :LOL


----------



## Snazbot (Nov 20, 2004)

We've got a Maya Wrap that I use occasionally, used a lot more when he was little.. and a Kozy that we use much more often now that he's bigger (and plus daddy will even use that.. he won't touch the Maya). I WOULD like to try a gauze wrap or something similar..


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I love reading what everyone has and what they like!








I have:
Sari Stretch Hotslings-love it
Fleece Hotslings-love it-use every day-favorite by far!
Boopa rappa-newba stretchy pouch-on it's way
Kozy-getting used it-body is a bit big for my taste but like it for chores around the house
Freehand mei tei-on it's way
wahm made ring sling-haven't tried it yet...
Baby Bundler wrap-haven't tried it yet...
Mei hip carrier-will use when babe is bigger
African BabyWrap-got this when I was first pregnant but now that I have all these others this one sits on a shelf since it's a little more work to put on

Wanting:
silk mei tei
a reversible Hotsling


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

i have~
an ergo
KKAFP (on the way)
ellaroo
Maya
hotsling
and i'm on the list for a Kozy! yay!


----------



## tarahsolazy (Jan 26, 2004)

My carrier stash has gone through some revisions, but I now have everything I want!

DH's carriers: Frame Tough Traveler backpack ($10 at a garage sale!)
Baby Trekker (also have an outgrown Bjorn DH loved)

My carriers:
WiseWoman sling
MomNMe PIP - 1st sling, used first when DS was one week old, still much loved!
Moby Wrap- heavy usage until about 20lbs, less so now
Gypsymama gauze wrap - still need practice with this
Kozy Carrier - love it, use it tons
Freehand MT - also love it, but selling to fund another carrier
MeiHip on the way
DISO used Ergo, might have a lead on one...

Then I'll have: one ringish sling, one pouch, one stretchy wrap, one woven wrap, one Mei Tai, the MeiHip, and an Ergo. Pretty well rounded stash!


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

I have...

1 heart to heart padded sling that I used very single day from the day after DS was born until very recently DH liked it but it was very padded and WAY TOO HOT!

1 gauze wrap that I made and died

2 padded ring slings I found and value village (and planned to wash and gift to new mommies)

1 www.kidlets.com double sling wrap which is my new favorite... my MIL with a bad back wore 16 lb DS for 3 hours in it and said it didn't bug her back at all it is AWESOME, and super user friendly!

1 fleece wrap, I just made tonight it's nice.. like wearing a coze blanket... a must for these crazy Canadian winters!

1 ring sling that I made and have never used because it isn't wide enough









I want something dressy.. like an ABC with a nice silk front and black straps (I am fabric shopping for it right now)

I am addicted..


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I've narrowed it down to: 1 Ella Roo wrap, 1 Hug a Bub, 1 Maya ring sling, 1 Zolo silk sling, 1 missing Zolo cotton sling (can't find it anywhere!), 1 Kozy, 1 Ergo, 1 New Native, and 1 adjustable fleece pouch. :LOL


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a ring-sling I made, and a Heart-to-Heart that is on loan (which I really don't like, but do use when my regular sling is in the wash).

We also have a backpack, which is rarely used.


----------



## Mama25 (Jul 20, 2004)

This is a great thread to show ot my dh so he can see I am not the only one with a love for baby carriers!

OTSBH - not worn much anymore since i got all my others, mostly used as a back up

Hand made batik ring sling by a friend that I love!! It is very lightly padded around the rails which makes it perfect. I use this for quick in and outs.

Rev. Jan sling that whenever I wear it people just love the fabric and I love the long open tail.

Didymos, this was my first sling purchase after the otsbh and got me addicted to babywearing, right now I don't use it too much since I love the mei tais better right now.

Maya adjustable pouch this is my back up in case I forget a sling or one gets dirty

Ergo I only use this one for back carries and only if it will be for a long amount of time.

2 Sachi mei tai both brocade they are comfy and so beautiful I feel so dressed up when I wear them which is mostly to church or other nice places

Doodlebug mei tai this is one of my everyday carriers since the fabric is perfect for that

CuddlenCarry mei tai this one has extra wide straps and I use this one for front carries when shopping for long periods of time since it is super comfy straps

So that's only 10









My wish list is:
KKAFP
babyfairies mei tai
freehand mei tai
mama poncho
silk zolo

Kim Ann


----------



## sagepixie (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenetabbie*
MAybe if I made them it would be more affordable, but still the rings alone cost like $10, don;t they?

slingring.com they are lik $2.50 for a pr


----------



## Momof3Rugrats (Oct 18, 2004)

I have only 3 now....
A Silk Zolo (Red Brocade) www.ZoloWear.com LOVE LOVE LOVE ths sling! So comfy and warm!
A BabySpace Ap (Maroon) www.BabySpaceSlings.com Another sling I LOVE, this one stays in my bag.
A homemade ABC. My favorite for back carries, I hardly know she's back there!


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

So far I have:
*a bjorn (DH loves it)
*Zolo sling

In my sewing basket to be finished I have:
*a mesh water ring sling
*an ABC

On my to-buy wish list:
*an Ergo
*a Girasol (or similar)
*some type of pouch


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I didn't even know so many options existed!

I have one KKAFP navy blue


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

All I have is my own slings (duh!) and a hotsling. I really can't see myself buying anymore slings because I can make them, I made an ABC then I gave it to my SIL. My kids are past the babywearing stage right now and no future babies anytime soon (single mama).


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

4...I think...

I have
an Infantino Sling....my first, which I loved but now it gets to be hard on my shoulder because ds is bigger.
a WAHM sling that I bought off the TP
2 my grandma made for me :LOL her first was made out of purple drapery material, the other is a super cute farm print that I picked out.

I also have a too small pouch and a never-been-used Snugli, but they don't count cause I've never used either


----------

